# Dog hair dyes from the UK.



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Seem to be a good price and work well!

DeZynaDog: The One Stop Shop for Groomers


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thats where i get most of my dyes from they are very good value for money


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Wish I had a light colored Spoo to dye!!!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

these where done with those dyes 







and this is what todd looks like atm


----------



## tango (Apr 27, 2010)

wow thats some funky poo doo's ;-)


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I just love a pink poodle but your parti pink is awesome.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'll hvae to get pic of her tomorrow- but there wa sa GORGEOUS silver with pink pom pom's today at the show doing obedience. ...


----------

